
Ask HN: How do I re-value myself as a contractor? - valueadded
I&#x27;ve worked exclusively for the same company as a contractor for the last 5 years, and have gotten to know the ins-and-outs of their business&#x2F;development processes&#x2F;data better than most people actually hired in the company, and recently was presented with an opportunity to start building an internal platform to replace their current system they&#x27;re paying for.<p>The problem is that (as a rough estimate) I would be saving them nearly $3M per year by building out this system, but I&#x27;m currently only making about $250k. It would take roughly a year to build. I&#x27;m making above market value for my skills at the moment, but I have very specialized knowledge with their systems that definitely add extra value.<p>Knowing that, how do I realistically value myself in this situation? If I take this on, would I be drastically underpaid at my current rate?
======
chrisbennet
I’d just inform them that your rates are going up on such and such a date. I’d
also be ready to find another job (as you should always be if you’re
contracting).

